# Opinions on subs



## jobeken (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm in the market for a new sub. I really only need one 10" to go along with my 300W rms Profile amp as I'm looking for clean tight bass. I'd like to keep the price around $40-60. I found a few. What do you guys think?

http://www.cardomain.com/item/CLASW10X

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-ikwFbXxEqNh/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=520&I=113W2509&cc=07

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-ikwFbXxEqNh/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?i=1081040W&cc=01&g=520

http://shopping.com/xPF-Kicker_C10vr

http://shopping.com/xPF-Pioneer_12_...hm_Subwoofer_with_Polypropylene_Cone_TS_W300R (10" version)


Ultimate Electronics also has the RF Punch 1's for $49 also. Any suggestions on subs I may not have come across? I appreciate it.


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

if it were me i would choose the RF because my friend has 2 in a slotted box and it slams with his 900watts max RF amp

i know iam about about to get attack but audiobahn makes a 12 for $50
it is the aw121 i think 400rms. i got 2 and it slams with a 620max poweracousik amp


----------



## jobeken (Oct 3, 2005)

I've heard alot of Audiobahns that sound awsome so that's not out of the picture. But the reason I want a 10 or maybe two 10's is that I already have a single 10" sealed box and a dual 10" sealed box (got the first from my brother and the second for $10 w/ the two old RF's that got blown). I know that millionbuy.com also has alot of good subs in my price range but are otherwise expensive such as:

http://www.millionbuy.com/pakfubr10.html

http://www.millionbuy.com/kik05c104.html

http://www.millionbuy.com/piotsw256dvc.html


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

I would stay away from the Punch and Kenwood subs. I love my infinity. Its actually a 12, but hits hard enough for me and was real tight in a sealed box. I ported the box and now i like it even better. Uhh.. As for the clarion, i've never heard their subs. The kickers are good subs, i like the Square ones instead of their round ones, but again.. your choice! I know it might not be possible, but go to the local stores and listen to the subs, figure out what sounds best to you. 
I'm also gonna recommend the Alpine type Es. They sound friggin awsome in a sealed box. Not bad priced either, i think my bro payed like 80 for a 12 at UltimateElectronics


----------



## jobeken (Oct 3, 2005)

Ultimate Electronics has really good deals. The Type E 10" is only $64 or something like that.


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

well if you're will to go 4 bucks outta your budget, i'd say "Go type E!!"


----------



## jobeken (Oct 3, 2005)

Went Type E. Sounds great.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I hear from audio professionals that Audiobahn SUCKS. If you want to SOUND GOOD as in SQL...then go with Infinity or Elemental designs. I like Kicker but they are made for bass I believe. I have heard some RF stage ones and they sound perfect but I also dont hear many good things. If I was going with sound quality then I would go with Infinity...Bass...then go with Kicker or Resonant Engineering. www.reaudio.com


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

jobeken said:


> Went Type E. Sounds great.



awsome! Just to let you know if you throw more power at them than the rms rating, they should be able to handle it. My bro is pushing like 400 at them and they are supposed to take 300 rms. They handle it pretty good. Glad you like them!


----------

